
List of Matrices - adamnemecek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_matrices
======
ktpsns
I love Wikipedia for those articles. However, as many fundamental science
articles, it is hard at the boundary of original work (which is against the
rules:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:No_original_research](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:No_original_research)
). Interestingly, for the front picture of this article, the originality is
"avoided" as it originates from
[https://networkscience.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/taxonomy-
of-...](https://networkscience.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/taxonomy-of-matrices/)
\-- a blog, not a well-citable scientific source.

